# Leasing a car in Dubai



## umairjaanu (Jul 20, 2010)

Hello All,

I'll be moving to Dubai next month for Work and plan on being there for few years. I am currently in USA and unable to obtain any information on leasing a car in dubai. All the sites i find is for renting a car for a month.

I'm looking to lease a car (ie, BMW 525, Audi A6) or a car in this family. Does anyone know how much is the average payment per month if i lease?

Not sure if things are similar in dubai, but in USA, i can lease a BMW for around $550 / month. 

Please let me know what is the average cost im looking at if i plan on leasing a car in dubai.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

umairjaanu said:


> Thank You for the information.
> 
> But hypothetically, if I was to lease a Audi A6 2008, 2009 or BMW 325i in dubai, what would be the estimated price with 2 year lease?


i would guess something in the range of 4000 Dhs per month at the very least (based on the rates for Honda Civic/Accord etc which are 2200-2700 Dhs per month)


----------

